# outbox vs sentbox



## DigitalAether (Jan 9, 2005)

I got an email here at the site and responded to it. As there was a submit button as opposed to a send button I checked the sentbox and the response I typed was not there. I checked the outbox and it was there as if it was queued to be sent but had not been sent. So I am trying to figure out if the message was sent or do I need to do something more to actually have it sent, or does it just queue up and take a little time to be sent?


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2005)

When something is in your Outbox, it is up to the person you sent it to to open it. When that happens it will move to your sentbox. Does that help?


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 9, 2005)

helped a lot! thanks.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

